# Probably another dumb Head question



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Im thinking about doing a L92 head install, but i need some help. If you just do that package of heads and a new intake mani. then do you need a tune?? and how hard is it to make your throttle body cable driven?


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

You will need a tune as the injectors are larger. Are you an 04 or 05-06?


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Im an 06..... are those injectors that come with that package bigger?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Heads and intake*

If you do heads and a good intake. you will HAVE to get a tune to go with it. You might be ok with the stock injecters. I had to switch from the stockers to a # 45 injecter when my mods were completed [ stock heads ]. My stock injecters were running @ 97 percent capacity. now the 45s are running at around 65 percent


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The cable drive parts you can get used from an 04 GTO. Pedal, cable, and throttle body.I imagine it would take some tuning wizzardry to adapt to the throttlebody's TPS and IAC.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> and how hard is it to make your throttle body cable driven?


i've asked this question of a local tuner and a not so local tuner, both have said keep the dbw because the headache and heartache to swap on to the other for the "gains/loss" aren't worth it. i feel like the dbc would be more responsive than dbw.:willy:


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I am told the DBC is easier to tune but I would stay with the dbw as there is a headache to change it out. As for throttle response, I really do not think you will notice a dif.


----------

